# Bawdsey R3 ROTOR Bunker July 13'



## Bones out (Jul 19, 2013)

After a rather splendid weekend exploring across the pond, to say I had itchy feet would be an understatement, so after a nod from Ant, off we went to explore one of my favourite things........ a cold war ROTOR bunker, that we all know, never existed, right 

I have externals of the site from previous visits but have just posted internal pictures of the R3 ROTOR, until now, it has scorned my approaches ;-)

The following stolen from English heritage

The site of Bawdsey radar station built in the early 1950s as part of the Rotor programme to modernise the United Kingdom's radar defences. This was a replacement station for the Chain Home station at Bawdsey, located to the south of this site. The Rotor station was fitted with a Type 7 Mark 3 radar head for local search and control, two Type 14 (Mark 8 and Mark 9) plan positioning radar heads, four Type 13 Mark 6 and two Type 13 Mark 7 height finder radar heads, and three Type 54 Mark 3 radar heads for search and control with no IFF (Identification Friend or Foe). The radar heads were mounted on plinths and 25 feet gantries, apart from the Type 54 arrays that were mounted on 200 feet towers. The site was equipped with a guardhouse designed to resemble a bungalow, which gave access to a two-storey, underground R3 operations block. The R3 bunker was completed in 1954. Newly developed Type 80 radar and its associated modulator building was installed in 1958, with two AN/FPS 6 height finding radars. By 1963 Bawdsey had become a Master Radar Station, but in June 1964 it switched to operating as a satellite station to RAF Neatishead. It resumed Master Radar Station status in 1966 until 1974, after a fire damaged Neatishead's control centre. Bawdsey closed in 1975 and in 1977 features of the Rotor station were demolished, including plinths, towers and the Type 80 modulator building. In 1979 Bawdsey reopened as a Bloodhound Mk2 surface to air (SAM) missile site. The guardhouse also remains in derelict condition, and is still attached to the R3 bunker via an access tunnel. The R3 bunker is disused and has been sealed shut.

And a subbrit linky http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/bawdsey/

Just one word of warning, this place had the most horrendous red bellied spiders I have ever seen and they really cant be avoided if your desperate to see here.

Straight from the good old Canon 

















































Thanks for looking.​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ace report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 19, 2013)

Interseting site,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 19, 2013)

Great to know it's back open, not so great to know about the spiders!!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 20, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> Great to know it's back open, not so great to know about the spiders!!




Indeed, infact pictures of said buggers featured on FB from this very site not long ago, only the post never said anything about where the said buggers lived. I remember seeing said buggers and thought bugger that until I had played Mr mole and saw said buggers all around me with nests of hundreds more of said buggers... Going in, I didnt know, coming out I did!


----------



## chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this the one? http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/pictures/showphoto.php?photo=38938


----------



## Bones out (Jul 22, 2013)

chris said:


> Is this the one? http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/pictures/showphoto.php?photo=38938



Thats the one (s).


----------



## Bones out (Jul 22, 2013)

chris said:


> Is this the one? http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/pictures/showphoto.php?photo=38938





Bonesout said:


> Thats the one (s).




Harmless fellows I now know  Thanks Chris.


----------



## chris (Jul 23, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Harmless fellows I now know  Thanks Chris.



I don't know - I've heard people speak of being bitten by them


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good work Mr Bone's 

Looks a nice 'splore does this one. Would like to see this site even if there are spiders haha

If I can cope with Pretty Vacant in a strop then spiders...... pah!


----------

